# SVS Ultra Bookshelf Speakers as Surrounds



## Sonnie

We have several customers who have been unable to accommodate mounting our Ultra Surrounds for various reasons and have asked about using our Ultra Bookshelf Speakers as surrounds, as well as what brackets to use to mount them. I personally use these for my surrounds in my 5 channel surround system... and they work very well. They are mounted near the rear corners using the following mounts from Amazon:

VideoSecu MS56B 3LH










Below are several pictures showing them mounted to the wall. Please take a moment to read the mounting instructions so that you do not miss anything important. It is extremely important to make sure you mount the brackets to studs. There are small screws included so that you can tap into the bottom of the speaker through the bottom plate, which should be considered for safety if you are going to tilt them, as the side brackets do not grip much of the speaker. However, keep in mind that this will obviously create screw holes in the bottom of the speaker... not a big deal for me, but you would want to make sure you plan on keeping them for a while before deciding to screw holes in the bottom. Granted the holes would be on the bottom, so it may not be much of an issue for you. I also read in one of the Amazon reviews that someone use double-sided tape on the bottom, which might be a good alternative to the screws.


----------



## willis7469

Hi Sonnie!
Thought I'd share these too. 
http://www.vogels.com/speaker-mounts/speaker-wall-mounts/vlb-200-loudspeaker-wall-mount-2x.html
These are what I use to hold my surrounds. Kind of the same idea. Rated for 45lbs iirc. The tricky part is if you mount them so the clamp action grabs the front and rear baffles. My grills don't sit flush on the cabinet so I just have the grill on the outside of the clamp, so no problems there. They can be used sideways also, depending on the room. I posted a pic, but can't find it through the app. Maybe I'll take a new one when I get home. 
Btw, did you see I was one of the winners in both of your companies(yes one former) giveaway? Really exciting.


----------



## Sonnie

Yes... I did notice that. I have meant to congratulate you guys and have been slacking. So congratulations on that win! :T

Thanks also for the mounting link... another good option. Snap a pic of it mounted and share with us if you can.


----------



## tcarcio

I like that they rotate 360 degrees. These could be exactly what I will need when I change my surrounds. I am planning on going much larger for them and will need a good mount that can handle them.


----------



## willis7469

Hey Sonnie, got these this morning. Not the be all, end all, but they worked in my case.(big, bulky, and heavy).


----------

